# Info: Umzug unserer gesamten Seiten!



## Dok (12. Dezember 2006)

Nachdem unser Server ein wenig in die Jahre gekommen ist und uns auch schon das eine oder andere mal Probleme bereitet hat, steht nun wieder ein Serverwechsel an.
Alle Angebote von MLIT werden diese Woche auf einen neuen stärkeren Server umgezogen.
Der eigentliche Umzug wird in der Nacht ab 1:00Uhr geschehen und ca. 3 Stunden dauern. Während dieser Zeit werden unsere Seiten nicht erreichbar sein. Einen genauen Termin kann ich leider nicht bekannt geben, da ein grossteil der Arbeit von unserem Provider durchgeführt werden. Durch die inzwischen sehr großen Datenmengen wäre ein Umzug in akzeptabler Zeit sonst nur schwer möglich.
Nach diesen 3 Stunden Ausfall sollten unsere Angebote wieder Problemlos funktionieren. Es kann aber dennoch immer sein das es den einen oder anderen Fehler gibt. Zwar haben wir alles mehrfach getestet und durchdacht, aber bei einem solchem Unternehmen sind Probleme niemals zu 100% auszuschießen.
Bereits jetzt wurden zahlreiche Änderungen an unserem Scripten vorgenommen den im Hinblick auf den neuen Server nötig sind. U.a. wurden auch endlich unsere „Altlasten“ die bei Beiträgen von vor 3 Jahren aufgetreten sind weitgehendst beseitigt. Alte Beiträge waren durch die Reste alten Code der durch die zahlreichen Konvertierungen zurückblieben zum Teil fast gar nicht mehr zu lesen. Das sollte jetzt wieder möglich sein.

Im Idealfall werden viele den Umzug gar nicht mitbekommen, wollen wir also das Beste hoffen.

Gruß
Martin Lahme (Dok)

Hier kann kommentiert werden!


----------



## Dok (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Info: Umzug unserer gesamten Seiten!*

Info die zweite: Der Umzug  und die "Reinigung" der alten Beiträge ist jetzt abgeschlossen!


----------

